

Ask HN: Apps for occupy movement? - tathagatadg

Facebook, Twitter have done their part. But when you are down on the street, "#OCCUPY"-ing it - the use case changes. What apps are the 99% using to fuel the Arab Spring? What can we do better with apps during the movement - in terms of communicating, organizing, informing? What app ideas have you spotted for this never before opportunity - passionate connected users with a purpose?
======
pedalpete
I'm not in North America any more (moved to Chile), so haven't been catching
up on the occupy movement in the last few weeks. So I'm no longer as familiar
with the status of the movement.

But your question strikes me as odd for a few reasons, and maybe I'm just not
understanding what you're asking. Is there something that Facebook and
Twitter, which were very capable of being leveraged during the Arab Spring, is
not doing? Is there something special about Occupy Wherever that these tools
aren't working anymore?

Are you looking to help get involved by developing an app?

